# Max Emanuel Cencic Spectacular Performance as a Boy Soprano



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Here he does Strauss Fruhlingstimme as a 10 year old complete with a crowning, long held F6. It is an amazing performance. He later became a successful counter tenor after retraining his voice. What I loved in his concert as a countertenor is he sang arias written for sopranos, not just castrati. Even as a youth he was super stylish and was very handsome as a young man.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Here he does Strauss Fruhlingstimme as a 10 year old complete with a crowning, long held F6. It is an amazing performance. He later became a successful counter tenor after retraining his voice. What I loved in his concert as a countertenor is he sang arias written for sopranos, not just castrati. Even as a youth he was super stylish and was very handsome as a young man.


Interestingly, it makes me feel sorry for the poor boy. He stands like the doll Olympia and looks rather sad. His later performance with piano at a recital in Japan is much more polished and still astonishing, not least for the increased tempo.


----------

